# Giant wedding cake shaped like bride



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

No, she's not too self absorbed.

http://www.aolnews.com/2011/03/23/bride-orders-giant-wedding-cake-shaped-shaped-like-herself/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, now that's a little creepy:jol:


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

"Don't come around here no more"


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

Do you think the groom had a hard time not wanting to cut out the heart in effigie....hahaha.....Seems to me someone that would have a cake made of themselves might be a little "high maintinance" to me......" would you like an ear or the nose"


----------



## haleysmith (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, that's a huge cake )) I don't know if it was delicious but it certainly looks like she's cutting herself into pieces... Each person with his tastes.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Creepy and downright weird.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I wonder if it was chocolate? =)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Was she telling everyone to eat her?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Or maybe she said "Bite me"?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Bridezilla vs. Cakezilla


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Seriously how many of you would feel a little strange eating that? It would be a cool Halloween wedding where you could cut the head off and maybe have some kind of raseberry or strawberry jam ooze out. That would be cool!!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

This is one of those weird situations where you could learn a little bit about each guest by what part they wanted to take their piece from...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

naughty me...when i read this article, there were so many dirty jokes that came to mind....anyone else have the same thoughts?


----------

